# west michigan migration



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

really slow in my normal haunts. with out naming areas what are the rest of west michigan guys seeing?


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

Slowwwwww in mid mich need new birds bad maybe this weather will help out this weekend


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't think it has been too bad. Geese have disappeared this week though. Ducks are not hitting fields as much, hoping this snow makes birds dumb and plentiful. It usually seems to around here.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Killed some birds this past weekend in SW mi. They came in like they were supposed to. I was hunting a new spot, so I don't really know how to gauge the bird numbers, but these were not educated local birds.


----------



## duckaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

jwinks said:


> Killed some birds this past weekend in SW mi. They came in like they were supposed to. I was hunting a new spot, so I don't really know how to gauge the bird numbers, but these were not educated local birds.


Thanks for rubbing it in!


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

duckaddict said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in!


That's what you get "I'll probably deer hunt"


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Last Friday. 2 shy of our 4 man limit on mallards. All in the first 10 minutes of shooting time. 








This was Sunday. Should've been a 2 man limit on honkers but my buddy cracked under pressure. 








I did see about 10 ducks working a field tonight. Not crazy numbers but hoping it builds with there being 50 or so on the roost 1000 yards to the west.


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

some new geese have moved into the area.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I saw 200 mallards working a corn field last Friday evening in the wind and snowflakes. However, closer to home I haven't been seeing much even in the usual spots they tend to stage up. Just a handful here or there.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I was seeing a lot more birds last week then this week


----------



## chromer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

We had a much better hunt last weekend and with the cold blast its only going to get better. The birds we shot had a good amount of fat. Bring on the migration!


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

hundreds of ducks in the local "refuge" by me.. i haven't made it out in a couple weeks though.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

^^^^This^^^^. We're typically much later here on the Gold Coast. December is when things get really good. A good strong cold front with a blow from the NW should bring birds. Most all of our strong fronts have come from the S or SW to date. Tip: look at your immediate forecast. Good luck!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Birds in Fennville are stale stale stale. They know where the refuge is. The few that have trickled in lately have learned fast by watching the resident experts.

Muskegon has been hunting well as it's been getting a stream of new birds, has good corn harvest, and the two day hunting keeps the birds on th unit. Let's hope it reloads during the gun deer break.

Few black and whites in the usual diver spots. Last year we'd had good hunting for them, but then, by this time last year we had a foot of snow and the lakes locked up.

I did see an uptick on the freeway borrow pit ponds this morning. Usually 10-20 had 100 or so. Maybe a glimmer of hope?


----------



## T1basser (Oct 11, 2004)

Still learning over here, but it has been a really tough season over here for me (I should have checked out the wastewater this season). The couple times I've found a bunch of birds it hasn't gone according to plan and other than that it has just been picking away at them. Have had some great hunts where I'm from more towards the south east side of the state. 

Liking the forecast though, will be a fun weekend of hunting in the morning and catching whitefish in the evening.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

West siders, all is well. Got a work trip scheduled across the state and will be taking my can of yellow spray paint and bag of Doritos with. Those east side birds will be following me back like the pied piper...


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Last day of bow season I saw about 10 buffies floating down the river from my stand. Also saw 2 flights of mallards coming down.


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

I can't believe how fast the ponds are drying up. Many of the local ponds that had birds a week ago are now just muck.


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

sitting in my deer stand this past weekend i heard mallards, wood ducks, and goldeneye all in the same morning in the same spot.

..taking a day off deer waiting saturday haha.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Scouted this morning (kind of late) and saw some birds out and about. A friend of mine hunted a field with about 30 ducks in it last night and shot 7 mallards this morning between two guys. This is the fourth time he hunted this field and the first 3 were limits. 

Scouted a field of mine and it had 10 ducks working it last night. The private swamp just to the west had about 60 mallards and a black duck. Might get up a lot earlier tomorrow and see if they aren't hitting me field good tomorrow.


----------

